# Photos of Park Lane Hobbies Track Friday August 31, 2012



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here are some photos of the track at Park Lane Hobbies in Dyer, Indiana. Meant to get these up sooner. Had a good time racing there. I want to get back there again sometime. Nice place to be.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

which one is hounder?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wearing the light orange shirt... These must have been taken before the sliders kicked in...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, I knew THAT, just testin ya. LOL thank you Joe.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

good pics afxnut ty 4 posting them yes al i had light orange shirt on in pic 1 im the guy in the middle.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Nut. Hope to have you back!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great track! Reinforced walls!
Nice shot of your "Dyer Straights"....


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Is that an autographed picture of RacerX just above your head???


OB


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . Nice shot of your "Dyer Straights"....


 
Groan . . . :freak:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Randy,

Be careful not to step on any Gerbils...Ooooooooops :freak: clean up in isle three.

Bob...Pop goes the weasel...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*The "whats he saying game"*

Ok, what are the guys in the blue shirts saying??????

I'll start...

Light blue shirt guy......"Hunder, this is the last time I reassemle your car."
Dark blue shirt guy......."Dammit Honda, you race from the end of the table, I'm tired of digging your cars out of the foamboard"








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Light blue shirt... "Honda's on the track so I got a few moments to fix my car while he makes a lap.
Dark blue shirt.... Yeah I hear ya. I'll get the calendar.
LOL.Just kidding Honda. Hope ya get a bunch of racers to help ya keep the track in your shop. Race on fellas.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Ok, what are the guys in the blue shirts saying??????
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Too freaking funny Ed!!!!!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I notice in the first picture there are hard hats hanging on the wall. Don't see the face shields, but they must be there somewhere. Those guys in blue shirts need to be protected from impacts that could cause permanent damage. Other than that, looks like fun!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I notice in the first picture there are hard hats hanging on the wall. Don't see the face shields, but they must be there somewhere. Those guys in blue shirts need to be protected from impacts that could cause permanent damage. Other than that, looks like fun!


Face sheilds too scratched up to see through. Honda has wood cutter face shields on order. They are wire mesh screen that attach to the hardhats. LOL.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

At least he has a handle on what he's doing now. A couple years ago, full umpire's gear was required for safety reasons..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*jAb, JaB, jAb*

The "whats he saying game" 

Ed, RALMAO...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

B:lol:b...Honda you know we're nicely jabbing you :wave:...zilla


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The 'calendar' comment seems plausible. LOL......Keep 'em coming.

Al AKA Dark Shirt Guy


----------

